# Port Mansfield Saturday



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Port M Saturday
26' Glacier Bay
Lv Port 5AM
Deep Shrimp boats for Tuna, Mahi, Ling, Wahoo, Kings
Weed lines for Mahi, Wahoo, Ling, Kings
Grouper and AJ

Have 2. Need 1-2 Experienced 

Nick
210.857.3473


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

pm sent


----------

